# IPOD Touch 16GB - Problème affichage écran!



## @appleworld (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous...

Je me sens pérsécuté par la malchance!  

J'ai acheté un IPOD Touch 16GB neuf au cours d'un voyage aux USA (avec le cours actuel du $ c'est très intéréssant!)..mais voila'...

Des le premier allumage, une ligne bleue figée traverse l'écran sur toute sa longueur à droite au niveau de l'icône de batterie. Parfois une deuxieme ligne bleue apparait parallèle à la premiere puis disparait. La ligne est très visible sur fond noir. Probablement un défaut des contacts de l'ecran multitouch. Eteindre, allumer ou reinitialiser l'appareil ne résouds pas le problème..cette ligne ne veut pas partir et pour un produit quand même chèr et bien cela me dérange d'avoir un produit neuf présentant déjà un défaut!

Puis je faire intervenir la garantie ici en Europe (Belgique)? il me semble que la garantie Apple est internationale? A qui dois je m'adresser pour un échange?:mouais: 

Merci d'avance
Rick


----------



## JulienRkt (2 Juin 2008)

@appleworld a dit:


> Bonjour à tous...
> 
> Je me sens pérsécuté par la malchance!
> 
> ...


Et bien pour ce qui est de la garantie, elle est internationale  (cf. la "maigre" documentation fournie: "Garantie Mondiale Limitée à un an" il y est écrit).
Ensuite pour savoir à qui t'adresser, je pense qu'il faut d'abord appeler le SAV d'Apple ou leur envoyer un mail...
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/


----------

